
American Politics: Bad Boys vs. Mean Girls - arto
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2017/08/american-politics-bad-boys-vs-mean-girls.html
======
whipoodle
This person appears to be serious, unfortunately.

